# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Степан Руданський, «Вовки».

## Zaya

Степ*а*н Руд*а*нський
Вовк*и* 
«Чог*о*, бр*а*те, так збіл*і*в?
Що з тоб*о*ю ст*а*лось?»
— Ах, за мн*о*ю ч*е*рез став
Аж сто вовк*і*в гн*а*лось! 
«Бог з тоб*о*ю... Сто вовк*і*в!..
Та б сел*о* поч*у*ло...»
— Та в*і*рно пак і не сто,
А п’ятдес*я*т б*у*ло. 
«Та й п’ятдес*я*т д*и*во в нас...
Де б їх ст*і*льки вз*я*лось?»
— Ну, Ів*а*нцю! нех*а*й так,
Але д*е*сять гн*а*лось. 
«Та і д*е*сять не бул*о*!
Знать, од*и*н усь*о*го?»
— А як од*и*н? аб*и* вовк!
Стр*а*шно і одн*о*го... 
«А м*о*же, то і не вовк?»
— А що ж то ход*и*ло?
Так*е* с*и*ве та мал*е*,
А хв*о*стик, як ш*и*ло. 
1859 
Скачать аудиофайл можно на официальном сайте издательства «А-БА-БА-ГА-ЛА-МА-ГА».
Читают выразительно, на фоне музыки, мне очень понравилось. Одним словом, рекомендую. (:

----------


## Оля

Хм.
В строчке "Що з тобою сталось" я слышу "що" как я в _русском_ прочитала бы "що". То есть, например, как в русском слове "щёки".
А в строчке "А що ж то ходило?" слышу его как _русское_ "шчо", то есть с мягким "ч". Как звук "ш" + русское слово "чё".
И ни там, ни там я не слышу никакого "шчо" с твердым "ч"... 
Видимо, это слово произносится всеми по-разному. Я на радио "Эра" тоже разные варианты слышала. И еще от Тимошенко все время слышу "що" как в первом варианте.

----------


## Zaya

Елки-палки! Я ожидала, что стихотворение вызовет хотя бы улыбку, но, видно, очень сильно Олю проблемы произношения волнуют. (: 
Во-первых. Не слушай Тимошенко, по крайней мере, не пытайся анализировать ее произношение, у нее много ошибок. Я никого больше с таким специфическим выговором не слышала.
И вообще не слушай кого попало.
У наших политиков с украинским неважно дела обстоят (*gRomoZeka* уже что-то об этом писала).
Во-вторых, в таких вещах обычно ориентируются на дикторов, читающих новости, желательно даже первого канала. Потому что их специально дрессируют. )) Ну, вот выпуск «Радио Эра» (прощу прощения, что напоминаю о том трагичном случае, о котором в нем говорится, просто это единственный выпуск новостей у меня на компе, я уже даже не помню, зачем я его качала): http://rapidshare.com/files/175804778/l ... a.mp3.html
00:46 — щодо
00:59 — що
01:03 — що
01:39 — якщо ж
01:55 — Ющенко
Дальше я не стала выписывать. 
Вот это — норма.
Да, часто [шч] произносят «смазанно», в большей или меньшей степени, но я не знаю, считается это ошибкой, особенностью разговорной речи или чем-то еще. 
В-третьих, в столице нашей вообще «шо» вместо «що» говорят и не парятся (а те, кто туда переезжает, часто перенимают эту особенность))). Но этот вариант я тебе не предлагаю, потому что есть много других слов с «щ». ) 
Может, зайти с другого конца? Ты что-нибудь начитаешь, выложишь сюда запись, а мы скажем, над чем нужно поработать (если нужно)). 
Все ИМХО. 
З. Ы. А [ў] ты там слышишь?

----------


## Оля

> 00:46 — щодо
> 00:59 — що
> 01:03 — що
> 01:39 — якщо ж
> 01:55 — Ющенко
> Дальше я не стала выписывать. 
> Вот это — норма.

 Ясно. Значит, все-таки, там мягкое "ч".   

> Может, зайти с другого конца? Ты что-нибудь начитаешь, выложишь сюда запись, а мы скажем, над чем нужно поработать (если нужно)).

 Может.   ::     

> З. Ы. А [ў] ты там слышишь?

 Да, конечно.

----------


## Zaya

> Ясно. Значит, все-таки, там мягкое "ч".

 Нет, значит, все-таки твердое "ч". ) В новостях звучит обычный твердый украинский [ч].

----------


## Оля

> Ясно. Значит, все-таки, там мягкое "ч".
> 			
> 		  Нет, значит, все-таки твердое "ч". ) В новостях звучит обычный твердый украинский [ч].

 Может, это твердый _украинский_ "ч", но _русский_ "ч" в "чё" - мягкий. Мне все равно, как звук называется, мне главное, понять, как произносится. Для меня это слово звучит как русские *ш + чё*.

----------


## Zaya

> Для меня это слово звучит как русские *ш + чё*.

 *Оля*, ты же понимаешь, с этим я ничего не могу сделать. )
А как произносить, я пыталась объяснить: язык «подбирается выше». По моим ощущениям, при произношении русского звука язык упирается в небо не самим кончиком, хотя и передней частью языка (точкой, которая где-то на сантиметр дальше кончика), а при произношении украинского или немецкого — кончиком.
О постановке украинских [ч] и [шч]:  

> При постановці звука ч можна запропонувати дитині по черзі на одному видоху вимовляти звуки т-ш-т-ш-т-ш, а потім швидше тш-тш-тш-ч. 
> Аналогічна робота і при постановці звукосполучення шч, що позначається буквою щ. Дитині слід запропонувати по черзі на одному видоху вимовляти звуки ш-ч-ш-ч-ш-ч, а потім швидше шч-шч-шч-щ.

 Вообще-то я обучение произношению на расстоянии извращением считаю. )) Придерживаюсь мысли, что начинать учить язык нужно с преподавателем, который поставит произношение, и даже если поставит не все звуки, то хоть скажет, с какими проблемы, что именно не так и в каком направлении двигаться. Вот это было написано про английский язык, но верно для любого, я думаю:  

> Очень важно еще на первых порах поставить правильное произношение. Это вас избавит от большого количества проблем в последующие годы изучения. Хороший самоучитель очень пригодится - вы к нему будете возвращаться еще и еще раз. Если есть возможность, и не давит принцип исключительно самостоятельного изучения, возьмите хотя бы несколько уроков у хорошего фонетиста - все ошибки произношения вы сами не услышите.

 Взято отсюда: http://www.efl.ru/forum/threads/28773/2/ 
Вот еще по теме (на украинском): 

```
http://sumno.com/article/yak-ukrajinski-vykonavtsi-volodiyut-ukrajinskoyu-a/
```

----------

